# Why are Audi advertising a sports car in a deep recession?



## gebbel (14 Jun 2010)

I'm sure ye have all seen the ad for the delicious looking Audi sports car on the ice-rink. Every time I see it, however, I ask myself who in these times is prepared to fork out so much for a car. Who is going to buy it?


----------



## Caveat (14 Jun 2010)

I'm sure plenty will. I'm guessing Audi will still sell them - just less of them. Still plenty of people with money around.

Saw a 1 year old S5 V8 parked near me only yesterday - they're not cheap either. A fairly new BMW X5 just down the road - not exactly for peanuts.


----------



## breakdabank (14 Jun 2010)

It's not really meant as an ad for the R8 itself but for the brand in general. Audi have a new A1 coming out soon, so no doubt they want to raise the cachet of the brand so people will be prepared to pay a high price for a small car just to get into the brand.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

gebbel said:


> I'm sure ye have all seen the ad for the delicious looking Audi sports car on the ice-rink. Every time I see it, however, I ask myself who in these times is prepared to fork out so much for a car. Who is going to buy it?


Who's going to buy one? People with the money who want one. 
That's the great thing about living in a free country; you get to buy big jeeps or expensive sports cars if you want to and can come up with the money.

If you see anybody with one you should shake their hand and thank them as they have just paid more tax on one car than the occupants of some small towns do in a year.


----------



## canicemcavoy (14 Jun 2010)

Developers still have to drive, you, know.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> Developers still have to drive, you, know.



They drive Landrover Vogue's.
Da ya know nuttin!


----------



## RonanC (14 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> They drive Landrover Vogue's.
> Da ya know nuttin!


 
I thought they drove RangeRover's


----------



## MandaC (14 Jun 2010)

You would actually be surprised how many cars like this are still selling


----------



## RonanC (14 Jun 2010)

MandaC said:


> You would actually be surprised how many cars like this are still selling


 
Some stats on "Premium" car sales so far this year

*Audi* 
A5 - 246
A6 - 367
A8 - 14
Q5 - 54
Q7 - 8

*BMW*
5 Series - 607
7 Series - 32
X5 - 35
X6 - 5

*Jaguar *
X Type - 81
XF - 67

*Landrover*
RangeRover Sport - 51

*Mercedes* 
E Class - 1099
S Class - 47
CLS - 15
GL - 10

*Porsche*
Cayenne - 1
Boxster - 1
Panamera - 1


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I just went in and configured and ordered mine. There is a substantial waiting list. 

mathepac's Audi R8 Spyder quattro - Total Ex works price :- 239,038 EUR 

Engine : 5.2 FSI quattro 525 BHP R tronic 	

Exterior: Ice Silver, metallic sideblade Apollo Silver 

Interior: 

Front sports seats: Fine Nappa full leather trim 	  
Seat upholstery: black-red 	  
Dashboard: black-black 	  
Carpet: black 	  
Headlining: black


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

RonanC said:


> I thought they drove RangeRover's



 indeed.


----------



## z107 (14 Jun 2010)

> That's the great thing about living in a free country; you get to buy big jeeps or expensive sports cars if you want to and can come up with the money.


Which country can you not buy what you want if you have the money? Even in the Gaza strip you can get whatever car you like, provided you have the money.

In Ireland, however, the government takes a large chunk of your money in various taxes (VAT, VRT, PAYE, PRSI, Income Levy, NCT, Health Levy and Road Tax) before you get to drive your car.


----------



## Firefly (14 Jun 2010)

RonanC said:


> *BMW*
> 5 Series - 607


 
So many of them 520d's to to avail of the low tax rates. Just goes to show - there's still money knocking around.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Which country can you not buy what you want if you have the money? Even in the Gaza strip you can get whatever car you like, provided you have the money.
> 
> In Ireland, however, the government takes a large chunk of your money in various taxes (VAT, VRT, PAYE, PRSI, Income Levy, NCT, Health Levy and Road Tax) before you get to drive your car.



You can only buy cars that fit through a tunnel in Gaza. In Paris you can't drive an SUV. In Switzerland the cars have their soul ripped out before you get them so that they emit butterflies and flowers instead of CO2.
Other countries have higher taxes on cars than here but I would like to see them reduced.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> So many of them 520d's to to avail of the low tax rates. Just goes to show - there's still money knocking around.



Well it’s a great car and it’s over €20’000 cheaper than it was 3 years ago.


----------



## csirl (14 Jun 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Which country can you not buy what you want if you have the money?


 
How about North Korea?


----------



## canicemcavoy (14 Jun 2010)

csirl said:


> How about North Korea?


 
"Ireland - better than North Korea (if you have the money to buy Audis)"

A ringing endorsement of FF policies.


----------



## Firefly (14 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> Well it’s a great car and it’s over €20’000 cheaper than it was 3 years ago.


 
The E class Merc is well down too (prob why BMS dropped the price of the 5).


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> The E class Merc is well down too (prob why BMS dropped the price of the 5).



Cheaper VRT for both under the new system. 
Mercs are just too unreliable; the rich man's Fiat.


----------



## z107 (14 Jun 2010)

> How about North Korea?


Enough money will get you whatever car you like in North Korea.
Do you think North Koreans will turn down money or something?



> You can only buy cars that fit through a tunnel in Gaza.


Did you see the video of this? Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## gebbel (14 Jun 2010)

RonanC said:


> Some stats on "Premium" car sales so far this year
> 
> *Audi*
> A5 - 246
> ...



Wow that's a lot of new and expensive cars for a small country like ours thats supposed to have a population who are watching every cent they spend!


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

gebbel said:


> Wow that's a lot of new and expensive cars for a small country like ours thats supposed to have a population who are watching every cent they spend!


 It's great to see that some people are still doing well.


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2010)

purple said:


> in switzerland the cars have their soul ripped out before you get them so that they emit butterflies and flowers instead of co2.



 lol


----------



## Firefly (15 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> Cheaper VRT for both under the new system.
> Mercs are just too unreliable; the rich man's Fiat.


 
I don't have the link but remember reading about the testing that MB conducted in advance of the new C class. It was the most testing MB in history and MB are commited to making reliable cars again. They should too as I think the cars are great but reliability and the cost of servicing / parts are what puts me off. The SL is a real stunner, but I'd need an Esso lorry behind me!

Anybody esle think that the Passat CC is nicer looking than the A5 (4 door). If the CC had an Audi badge on it it would sell a lot more IMO


----------



## Firefly (15 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> It's great to see that some people are still doing well.


 
As long as we (taxpayer) are not the ones paying for it.


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> As long as we (taxpayer) are not the ones paying for it.



Eh?? 

Why do you think that we would we be paying for it?
Cars are one of the most heavily taxed things you can buy. People who purchase expensive ones are doing a national service.


----------



## Firefly (15 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> Eh??
> 
> Why do you think that we would we be paying for it?
> Cars are one of the most heavily taxed things you can buy. People who purchase expensive ones are doing a national service.


 
Government ministers, HSE executives etc


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> Government ministers, HSE executives etc



As long as theypay for it with after tax income then off they go.


----------



## z107 (15 Jun 2010)

> As long as theypay for it with after tax income then off they go.


Would you mind TDs using our unvouched 'expenses' money to buy cars?


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Would you mind TDs using our unvouched 'expenses' money to buy cars?



I don't think they should get unvouched expenses but as they do then spending them on something that is nearly 50% tax is a good thing.

Would you rather they spend it on Tayto?


----------



## z107 (15 Jun 2010)

> Would you rather they spend it on Tayto?


I'd rather TDs didn't get unvouched 'expenses' because they can't be trusted.
Given the choice between cars and Taytos, I'd go for Taytos, if they're made in Ireland. At least the money stays in the country.


----------



## levelpar (15 Jun 2010)

> Thanks for the reminder. I just went in and configured and ordered mine. There is a substantial waiting list.
> 
> mathepac's Audi R8 Spyder quattro - Total Ex works price :- 239,038 EUR
> 
> Engine : 5.2 FSI quattro 525 BHP R tronic


 
Delighted to hear you ordered one . I was wondering would any dealer do a scrappage deal ?


----------



## mathepac (15 Jun 2010)

The guy I spoke to wasn't interested due to the waiting list   He might be in a more generous frame of mind after the Le Mans results at the week-end.


----------



## MandaC (15 Jun 2010)

Know someone with an 09 going cheap if anyones interested?


----------



## levelpar (16 Jun 2010)

> The guy I spoke to wasn't interested due to the waiting list


 When I told the OH she burst into tears and gave me a choice. Either I buy her a top of the range merc.as compensation for her distressed state or I find another blanket to keep me warm when Winter comes.

Know someone with an 09 going cheap if anyones interested? 

My OH does not want a second hand one .


----------



## levelpar (16 Jun 2010)

levelpar said:


> When I told the OH she burst into tears and gave me a choice. Either I buy her a top of the range merc.as compensation for her distressed state or I find another blanket to keep me warm when Winter comes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivuernis (16 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> You can only buy cars that fit through a tunnel in Gaza. In Paris you can't drive an SUV. In Switzerland the cars have their soul ripped out before you get them so that they emit butterflies and flowers instead of CO2.



Are you Jeremy Clarkson?



Firefly said:


> Anybody esle think that the Passat CC is nicer looking than the A5 (4 door). If the CC had an Audi badge on it it would sell a lot more IMO



Nope, the A5 4-door (or "Sportback" as Audi want you to call it) is a much better looking car. I think all the new Audi models that have come out in the past couple of years are great looking cars, except the Q7, but then I think all these bloated SUV-type cars are dreadful bloated behemoths.


----------



## aristotle (16 Jun 2010)

The Q7 is like a mobile 1-bed appartment.


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2010)

ivuernis said:


> ...  I think all the new Audi models that have come out in the past couple of years are great looking cars, except the Q7, ...


I agree; Porsche and VW have done much better with their variations on the same car.


----------



## Purple (16 Jun 2010)

ivuernis said:


> Are you Jeremy Clarkson?


 No, I'm his script writer.





ivuernis said:


> Nope, the A5 4-door (or "Sportback" as Audi want you to call it) is a much better looking car. I think all the new Audi models that have come out in the past couple of years are great looking cars, except the Q7, but then I think all these bloated SUV-type cars are dreadful bloated behemoths.


 Agreed


----------



## MandaC (16 Jun 2010)

Am dying to see the A1 in the flesh!


----------



## callybags (16 Jun 2010)

Hope you get a warm day


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2010)

In the meantime, waiting for that warm day D LOL)  you can print this and pin it over your bath - A1 2.0T AWD 210 bhp


----------



## MandaC (16 Jun 2010)

*Audi*

Nah, need to see the real mccoy.  Think they tested it on top gear recently.  I  reckon it is going to be a lot smaller in reality than I think.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2010)

This is like the S5 V8 I saw the other day by the way in case anyone is interested. I loved it.


----------



## gebbel (16 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> This is like the S5 V8 I saw the other day by the way in case anyone is interested. I loved it.



Beautiful! Audi really are a class act....wish they were more affordable though!


----------



## levelpar (16 Jun 2010)

> Beautiful! Audi really are a class act....wish they were more affordable though


 
Ah yes! The problem is that you have to pay for class


----------



## MandaC (29 Jun 2010)

Saw an A1 this morning.  Really really nice.  I might be tempted.


----------



## Firefly (30 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> This is like the S5 V8 I saw the other day by the way in case anyone is interested. I loved it.


 
Link blocked where I work , but I've seen a few S5's and they are class. The only thing I don't like about the A/S 5 design are the front wheel arches - they remind me of the old Santa Fe - a bit "wavey". Class otherwise though and I love how squatty they look. The 3 series coupe in comparision is a bit safe (M3 (with the raised bonnet so the engine will fit into it!) excluded).


----------

